# help the lama quit smoking...



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

well here it goes...

I just received notice that starting January of next year my employer will be starting a new drug and alcohol policy that will require random drug tests.   

I've been with this company for almost 4 years and have never had to worry about being tested.  That all ends this January... :hitchair: 

So I am calling on all of my friends here at MP to help me quit smoking.  I figure that it is going to take me quite some time to clean out completely since I am a daily smoker.  I will be clean all through December and if I quite today the remaining days of November.

I found out about this new policy last week and have been trying to smoke the rest of my stash before I put it all away for the long haul.  Problem is I didn't realize how much of a stash I had. :holysheep:   A week has gone by and I'm still smoking off my reserve.  I know that I cannot drag this out to much longer or I will be risking to much.  Today is the day for me, I am QUITING!!!

So what say you MP members...  you think I'll clean up in a months time?  
I am going to need some support as this process will take it's toll on me.  I get rather cranky when removed from my herb.     I'll be using this thread as a journal of sorts to keep my head on strait over the next month.

Wish me luck...


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 19, 2009)

get a wizzonator and some fake pee and keep on smoking.

if not, the best of luck. 
By the time you crack into your reserves not only will it taste amazing, it will destroy you too.

maybe its not a horrible thing.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Nov 19, 2009)

I wish you the best of luck in quiting. It is a shame that we cannot enjoy our off work time the way we like.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 19, 2009)

that's rough llama...

If it makes it easier, I have been in that position as well...

If you have kids, that makes it a simpler (not _easier_) choice, IMO


For me, the more things that I associate with herb (can be great after/before meals, sex, movies, etc..) the trickier it is to quit....

Since I have kids, I just stay focused on them...that's what it is all about for me.....

Either way...here's what I do....STAY BUSY....

plan out your day...

stay around sober(ish) people (as opposed to people that always have a joint in thier hand)

start doing something physical..(weight training...looking up a local soccer league..there's even a national kickball league that plays here in the Bay Areaand other cities and towns)

I hope I don't sound too preachy...just some stuff that has worked for me in the past when I had to quit for periods of time..


----------



## leafminer (Nov 19, 2009)

Ridiculous how employers are allowed to dictate what an employee does in their spare time. "Land of the Free" indeed . . . I'd be looking for a better job.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

leafminer : I agree that it is ridiculous to require me to do this, but work is hard to find right now and my job is to important to give up for smoke.  

cmd : No kids, just 2 dogs.  I do associate smoking with several activities which is going to make this even tougher.  I like the STAY BUSY idea and will definitely be trying my best at that.

Ozzy : thanks for the words of encouragement, I agree that we should be free to do as we like while not on the clock, but such is life. 

Effn Gee : the wizzinator or any other cheat the system method might come into play down the road, but I am focused on actually getting clean for the test in January.  But your right my reserve stash is going to be unreal when I actually get to break back into it.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

what is going to be even tougher is that I've got a grow going right now,, and there's no way I'm scrapping it.  Guess I'll just have to find a huge amount of self restraint.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

ok if you dont have an accident I believe in cali I could be wrong that they have to tell u the day before they test maybe that is a cruel joke someone told me ...that stinks man. I couldnt do it..maybe wouldnt will think about that later...U could buy the senthetic pee once u know how they operate and just use that....


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

keep in mind it is very expensive for a company to drug test...all of my jobs have said they will do it none of them have..and I handle precious info...


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 19, 2009)

Dont fault the company. Way lawsuits fly, and the means insurance companies take to give decent plans. Id test too.

Easiest way to quit is to shift your addiction elsewhere. Try sex, gambling, collecting pokemon, video games, woodcarving, or anything.
I do the sex all night, golf all day method. Yesterday I didnt smoke, played 18 holes, then a few additional holes when I got home.


----------



## the chef (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorrt to hear this, pulling fer ya!


----------



## The Effen Gee (Nov 19, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Dont fault the company. Way lawsuits fly, and the means insurance companies take to give decent plans. Id test too.
> 
> Easiest way to quit is to shift your addiction elsewhere. Try sex, gambling, collecting pokemon, video games, woodcarving, or anything.
> I do the sex all night, golf all day method. Yesterday I didnt smoke, played 18 holes, then a few additional holes when I got home.


 
Shame on you, that is funny. Really funny.

Good point though, pick up a hobby...or somebody.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

SPEARCHUCKER said:
			
		

> Dont fault the company. Way lawsuits fly, and the means insurance companies take to give decent plans. Id test too.
> 
> Easiest way to quit is to shift your addiction elsewhere. Try sex, gambling, collecting pokemon, video games, woodcarving, or anything.
> I do the sex all night, golf all day method. Yesterday I didnt smoke, played 18 holes, then a few additional holes when I got home.


 

:holysheep:  ROTFLMAO...

That's a great idea spearchucker,, I love golf and play as often as possible.  I think I put down around 150 rounds of golf this season.  Sadly though the golf season just ended around these parts.

I guess I'll have to ask the wife if she can open up the back nine.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 19, 2009)

They have given you over a months notice.

They didnt have to give that long, maybe it was a warning so everyone gets clean and keeps their job.

Mine helps me sleep at night, if I had to stop then I would be awake for a week   :huh:  :hairpull: 

Good luck with your journey.

eace:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 19, 2009)

They have given you over a months notice.

They didnt have to give that long, maybe it was a warning so everyone gets clean and keeps their job.

Mine helps me sleep at night, if I had to stop then I would be awake for a week   :huh:  :hairpull: 

Good luck with your journey.

eace:


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> ok if you dont have an accident I believe in cali I could be wrong that they have to tell u the day before they test maybe that is a cruel joke someone told me ...that stinks man. I couldnt do it..maybe wouldnt will think about that later...U could buy the senthetic pee once u know how they operate and just use that....


 
After I get through the first run of tests and see how the method works, I might be looking into something along these lines.




			
				2Dog said:
			
		

> keep in mind it is very expensive for a company to drug test...all of my jobs have said they will do it none of them have..and I handle precious info...


 
20% of the workforce will have to be tested each quarter.  That will leave 20% untested at the end of each year.

But I know they will be testing, because the union workers are what brought this onto us.  They have a drug testing policy and so they complained that non-union employees should have to be tested as well.

wa frickin' wa if you ask me.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> They have given you over a months notice.
> 
> They didnt have to give that long, maybe it was a warning so everyone gets clean and keeps their job.
> 
> ...


 
BING...

Right on the button Hippy,, they didn't have to give my that much notice and I am thankful that they did.  We are a close knit bunch where I work and nobody wants to see people getting fired over this.  I figure it's best to play along for now and see how things unfold.


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

I am in a union lol...biggest one in the usa I believe...no testing yet they would lose half of their workforce maybe more... I wonder if they understand how much it costs to train a new employee? course maybe it isnt as much for them...


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

not trying to offend any union employee's just peeved that they had so much power during there yearly negotiations that they were able to force drug tests onto us non-union employees.


----------



## cmd420 (Nov 19, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> :holysheep: ROTFLMAO...
> 
> That's a great idea spearchucker,, I love golf and play as often as possible. I think I put down around 150 rounds of golf this season. Sadly though the golf season just ended around these parts.
> 
> I guess I'll have to ask the wife if she can open up the back nine.


 
ROFLMAO


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 19, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> :holysheep:  ROTFLMAO...
> 
> That's a great idea spearchucker,, I love golf and play as often as possible.  I think I put down around 150 rounds of golf this season.  Sadly though the golf season just ended around these parts.
> 
> I guess I'll have to ask the wife if she can open up the back nine.



Be careful. I quit when getting married. Ended up with 3 kids before even married 3 years.

Season for golf has usually ended by now here. But we are getting a 70+ degree day here and there. So Im out there. Anyday above 60 and sunny I dont mind playin. 
Im thinking about trying bowling some. I have fun when I do go with friends and play. Might sign up for a league.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Nov 19, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> I am in a union lol...




BOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh man spearchucker I would love to see a day above 60 right now.  Getting darn right cold around here.  Bowling is fun, I pick up a winter pool league that me and a few of my buddies play in together.  So that occupies my thursday nights.  You should sign up for the bowling league, makes for some good times.

As for the kids,, yikes... don't need any of those yet.  2 young yet to take that step.  Besides my 2 dogs are already a handful.


----------



## Pepe_Le_Dank (Nov 19, 2009)

Good luck hope every things works out for you in the end!!! Ill take an extra hit just for you next time i have a session.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 19, 2009)

I  applaud  you  for  looking  out  for  you and  your  family  first..However  this  cold  be  a scare  tactic  as  well...They  say  they are  going  to  in  order  to  see  who  freaks  out,,but  like  HIPPY  said  giveing  ya  a  30 day  window..they  must  feell a lot  of their staff  smoke...There  are  many ways  around  pee tests..but  if  ya  gotta  quit  ill  tell  ya  you  better  gt  rid of  every piece  of  bud  ya  have..way to tempting  for  me...also  cleanall your utensils  ss  as  not  to  have  anything  to fall  back on..If  this  is  truely  what  ya  want...im  here  to  help  support.  Good  luck  and  Ill  be  falloing  your  progress..Take  care  and  be safe


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 19, 2009)

I've been dealing with randumb drug tests for the last 15 yrs.  You are right to clean out for your first one to see how the game is played.  I have yet to have a job physicaly watch me pee.  I keep a pill bottle full of clean urine in my tool bag.  I get a fresh sample about every other week.  If there is a thermometer on the side of the cup, just pee in it to bring up temp, dump your urine out and re-fill with clean.  The thermometer will stay at the temp that was originally in there.  I used to have time to stop at a local gas station, get a cup of hot water to drop my pill bottle in, then they changed it up on us and came into the shop, thats when I decided to try the pee and dump idea, I mean at that point what did I have to lose.  Most places give you an amount of time to clean up after one dirty, but they sometimes make you attend drug counceling, which is time consuming, and sometimes costly, definately boreing.  RanDUMB testing is so bias basically they are saying it's ok if you do all the drugs that are out of your system quickly, but if you use the most harmless med of all you are a target, because it sticks so long.  Good Luck Bud!


----------



## 2Dog (Nov 19, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> not trying to offend any union employee's just peeved that they had so much power during there yearly negotiations that they were able to force drug tests onto us non-union employees.


 

I have never heard of anything like that with our union..I wasnt offended lol...I am just in it so the managers dont get u over...


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I applaud you for looking out for you and your family first..However this cold be a scare tactic as well...They say they are going to in order to see who freaks out,,but like HIPPY said giveing ya a 30 day window..they must feell a lot of their staff smoke...There are many ways around pee tests..but if ya gotta quit ill tell ya you better gt rid of every piece of bud ya have..way to tempting for me...also cleanall your utensils ss as not to have anything to fall back on..If this is truely what ya want...im here to help support. Good luck and Ill be falloing your progress..Take care and be safe


 
I sure hope it's a scare tactic,, but I'll still sleep better at night knowing that I will be clean for the first test in January! 

As for getting rid of all my bud, that could happen but I am growing right now and don't wan't to give up on them at this point.     That is what will be the hardest for me I think.  :hubba:


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 19, 2009)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I've been dealing with randumb drug tests for the last 15 yrs. You are right to clean out for your first one to see how the game is played. I have yet to have a job physicaly watch me pee. I keep a pill bottle full of clean urine in my tool bag. I get a fresh sample about every other week. If there is a thermometer on the side of the cup, just pee in it to bring up temp, dump your urine out and re-fill with clean. The thermometer will stay at the temp that was originally in there. I used to have time to stop at a local gas station, get a cup of hot water to drop my pill bottle in, then they changed it up on us and came into the shop, thats when I decided to try the pee and dump idea, I mean at that point what did I have to lose. Most places give you an amount of time to clean up after one dirty, but they sometimes make you attend drug counceling, which is time consuming, and sometimes costly, definately boreing. RanDUMB testing is so bias basically they are saying it's ok if you do all the drugs that are out of your system quickly, but if you use the most harmless med of all you are a target, because it sticks so long. Good Luck Bud!


 
great idea's lf,, sounds like you've got your system figured out.  How often do you seem to get popped with a random?


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 19, 2009)

I couldn't do this without completely shaking up the ego. If you wake up everyday and have the same cup of coffee while looking at the same paper then drive the same route to work your body is going to want the same smoke when you get home, etc. Do EVERYTHING differently. Freak that ego out. It's easy for the mind to focus on the change that happens when we quite something we love. To focus on the feelings of withdrawl or change. To obsess over what we dont have. But if everything is in a state of change the ego won't know what the heck is going on and thus won't be able to focus on the emptiness left from the quitting.
Good luck! lots of support here..


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 20, 2009)

lama, with the economy the way it is, we have only been hit 2 times this yr.  And I honestly don't think that the random part of it is so random with most of the shops I have worked for.  They do seem to target the people who are generally the screw-off types, or attendence problem types.  I really think that most ranDUMB drug testing policies are in place to help give the employer a way out if they are unhappy with your work.  I seldom see the "model" employee's getting dropped.  Good Luck to you, you know they have the "quick flush" in most head shops, you just have to be sure that you are not TOO clean.  I have pee'd too clean before, and had to retest for a pre-employment exam, I didn't eat anything, so my urine was totaly cleaned, no vitamins or anything.  With the flushes they say to eat a package of salted peanuts, and take a multi vitamin.  Again, Good Luck!

With the good economy I believe we got dropped quarterly, and maybe  5% were tested...I'm not really sure.  Any injury that is reported to workmans comp results in a urine test. That is really why I keep the jar around, in my line of work you never know when you could get a good cut, something in your eye, or smash a body part.  I have not been chosen for a random for a long time, probably over a yr.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 20, 2009)

interesting stuff lf,, thanks for the info.  

mb : seems like totally mucking up the routine could help.  But then I might just be a complete mess. lol

Day 2 : I realize that I sleep like absolute crap without my nightly puff session.  Maybe I am addicted to this stuff,, hum?


----------



## cubby (Nov 21, 2009)

Best of luck Llama,
People thought the Reagan era was tough on smokers because of the urine tests. I was in the millitary at the time and every time you'd turn around some medic would be handing you a cup to fill. But now it's going to be so much worse. The new health care bill, in it's current form, requires, yes "requires", random drug tests for anyone recieving insurrance coverage through thier employer, union or not. Basicly what it comes down to is the only people who will be smoking any more will be the ill, the unemployed, and the self-employed ( thankfully, I'm self employed, no I'm not a dealer).
This little tid bit of freedom stealing garbage was inserted by southern Democrats who are opposed to medical marijuana and see this as a means by wich they can curtail the innevitable legalization of the evil weed.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 21, 2009)

I get pe'd by the VA all the time, but I could give them cold urine the way they run things, They have me pee (put my girlfriends sample) in a cup, and then I personally put it in a fridge for further testing.  I will never stop smoking, I can't afford their health insurance anyway.  And God help us if the government starts running it, If the VA is anything like what our Gov't health care will be like.  They screw up my scripts every 2 months, I have to spend a day in the hospital to fix things.  If they can't take care of their veterans I don't see how they think they can care for the whole country.


----------



## degenerative_disc (Nov 22, 2009)

What do you do for a living? If your needed where you live then your probably needed in Canada! Move here get the same kind of job and then NO WORRIES!

God its great to be Canadian!!!

Good Luck Friend hope it all works out for ya.

Cheers!!!


----------



## legalize_freedom (Nov 22, 2009)

The last time that I was up in Canada (toronto) I thought about finding a job.  The laws are so much more relaxed, and the people are friendly.  In a Big city in the US, people just walk right by each other, no eye contact.  In Toronto, I was constantly told good morning, etc.  What shocked me was in the seed shop I was in, The guy had a Vaperizor, This was back when the Volcano, had just come out.  The guy behind the counter is like, "do you want to try it?"....and Pulls out this beautiful, neon green bud with orange hairs all over.  Right in the head shop/ seed shop, we're getting baked!  Never in America.  So I ask some old guy in a resteraunt, who has been telling me Jokes for the last 1/2 hr, "what do I have to do to become a citizen," He says" Just don't go home, I'll sponsor you"...lol  I Love Canada!


----------



## ASEgrower (Nov 24, 2009)

cubby said:
			
		

> Best of luck Llama,
> People thought the Reagan era was tough on smokers because of the urine tests. I was in the millitary at the time and every time you'd turn around some medic would be handing you a cup to fill. But now it's going to be so much worse. The new health care bill, in it's current form, requires, yes "requires", random drug tests for anyone recieving insurrance coverage through thier employer, union or not. Basicly what it comes down to is the only people who will be smoking any more will be the ill, the unemployed, and the self-employed ( thankfully, I'm self employed, no I'm not a dealer).
> This little tid bit of freedom stealing garbage was inserted by southern Democrats who are opposed to medical marijuana and see this as a means by wich they can curtail the innevitable legalization of the evil weed.


 
You wouldnt happen to have a link to that in the document, would you?  I have looked all over that bill and cant find bupkiss regarding drug testing.  I have heard it from others, but until i see it with my own eyes, I dont believe it.


----------



## lordhighlama (Nov 24, 2009)

degenerative_disc said:
			
		

> What do you do for a living? If your needed where you live then your probably needed in Canada! Move here get the same kind of job and then NO WORRIES!
> 
> God its great to be Canadian!!!
> 
> ...


 
I'm a Civil Engineer.  

Canada would be great and man I would love being able to toke when I choose, but 4 now my roots r planted a little to deep to dig up right now.   


By the way I pulled a pretty bone head move this weekend watching football with a few buddies...

yep u guessed it time to start the clock over again.   

As of today I haven't smoked since sunday. lol


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 24, 2009)

Your a lucky man to have a good job. If you put your mind to it you can quit. But to what some of the others said, try to stay away from other smokers. Thats what my down fall usually is. Man Ive been looking for a job for like a month now and havent had one call back yet :cry: Its actually really starting to get depressing. Anyways... Good luck to you sir.


----------



## mistisrising (Nov 24, 2009)

I have been on parole for ten years (don't ask, it's bad. I use to be a 1st class a-hole). You're best bet is to always stop first, and figure out what the deal is. I've changed agents five times, and every time I stop for three or four months to see how they are going to act. I've also worked two jobs that had random, but they were always temp positions, since I have no college education I can always find a job making peanuts.

I need sixty hours to prepare for a test, using the pills I take (masking agent). But, I have friends that are truck drivers, and my state requires those working as CDL drivers get randoms. Two of these guys are smokers, and they use a powder packet that screws with the test. They keep it in their wallet, and always watch for them pulling guys in, since they sometimes make you empty your pockets. One of them has problems with the lab knowing that the sample is messed with, but he just quits and buys a seven day detox from GNC after the test, because he knows that they'll retest him in less than two weeks. 

You're right in your thinking. Stop, see what the score is, then you  can pick your spots. They say random, but a lot of companies in my are ALWAYS test after a vacation or holiday.

I hate to say it, but they have some stuff called spice. I won't use it since no one knows what's in it, but smoke reports indicate pot like effects. If you're really struggling to stay clean, it's an option.


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah some people say that Spice stuff is really dank.


----------



## mistisrising (Nov 25, 2009)

o K U S H o said:
			
		

> Yeah some people say that Spice stuff is really dank.



I just want to know what it is, then I'll consider trying it. On drugs.com, they list it in the research chemicals section, since no one knows what they're putting in it.


----------



## o K U S H o (Nov 25, 2009)

A few months ago I did  quite a bit of research about it. I cant remember what exactly in it but if you search the ol google youll find it for sure.  A lot of people  in the Army smoke that stuff hahaha


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 1, 2009)

Well figured it was time for an update...

Last day since smoking the wonderful plant we all enjoy cultivating was Thanksgiving.  That's right I figured there was no way I was going to be able to not do it that day so I instead opted to slowly ween myself away from the plant I love giving myself a FIRM cutoff date of 11-26.

Over the weekend I was a bit irritable... ok alot irritable.  lol

But as of today I am feeling quite a bit better and my lungs are  appreciating the break from the bong.  I am still having cravings from time to time on a daily basis but I hope as the days go on they will become less frequent.

All and all... things are going pretty well.


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 1, 2009)

Congrats Lama - the first few days are always the hardest! Now you've got through that it's a lot easier from here on... Personally I would of just gone and got another job


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 1, 2009)

Congrats Llama...you are not alone, I decided to take a break from it to, because of my lay-off I've been looking for a job that won't lay me off every 6 months.  I usually rely on the girlfriends urine, but thought maybe I had better stop just incase, they have saliva tests and such that I would not be prepared for with a bottle of urine stuck in my sock....the first 3 days sucked, but it's not so bad after that.  Although last night, I took cuttings for clones and that skunky smell hit me...jonesd a little....

I'm not an everyday smoker anymore anyway though.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 1, 2009)

yep lf,, gotta agree with you about the first few days being the real barrier to quitting.  It seems like now that I've broke through it things are much easier.


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 1, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> yep lf,, gotta agree with you about the first few days being the real barrier to quitting. It seems like now that I've broke through it things are much easier.


 
I personally smoke both MJ and cigs, I frequently take 2-3 month breaks from MJ and as you've found after the first few days it really isn't too difficult. As long as you stay away from temptation i.e friends that are toking around you!

As for cigs.. I barely manage a day, even after a week of giving up I slip back in to the habit too easily.  

Well done again, keep it up! 

p.s. The worst thing to do is to smoke a single J or pick up a small bag.. Thats when I tend to slip back in to the 6 month/3-4 J's a day routine.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 1, 2009)

I've never been a cig smoker so I don't know how hard it is to quit that habit.  But from all I've ever heard it is one of the toughest things to do. 

Thanks for the words of encouragement!!!  

May I ask why you quit off and on?


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 1, 2009)

You got it lama. I believe in you!


----------



## astrobud (Dec 1, 2009)

i am now quitting cigs, havent had one sense friday, i have on occasion wanted one but have worked thur it so far. i can stop herb anytime it seems but the cigs are harder my new vape seems to help a lot:hubba:


----------



## o K U S H o (Dec 1, 2009)

astrobud said:
			
		

> i am now quitting cigs, havent had one sense friday, i have on occasion wanted one but have worked thur it so far. i can stop herb anytime it seems but the cigs are harder my new vape seems to help a lot:hubba:


Haha thats funny Im the other way around. I havent had a cig in about 2 months. Id still like one tho haha


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 8, 2009)

holy cow... time is really starting to fly now.  12 DAYS SOBER!!!

So far so good,, again it seems that the weekend was the hardest for me.  I smoke much more on the weekend than I do during the week.  So I am reminded more of what I am missing during that time.  This weekend was rather rough but I managed to get through it unscathed except for the massive hang overs I had on Saturday and Sunday. lol

It seems that I have been doing a bit more drinking than I normally do, but not so much that it is becoming an unhealthy amount.  A few beers after work is no big deal right?  This weekend I did quite a bit of drinking and had a cigar on Saturday nite, but like I said I was having a rough time keeping my mind off of it.  

I know I am torturing myself with this but I still have some bud at my house.  I pulled a nug out of one of my jars just to smell it.  My wife gave me a solid glare and reminded me how big of an idiot I was beeing.  So I broke the nug up real fine and fed it to one of my cats.  lol  Darn cat can get stoned but I cant... oh why is life so unfair.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 8, 2009)

On Saturday I took spearchuckers advice and hit the links for 18 chilly holes of golf.  Darn tee blocks were frozen so hard I couldn't get a tee in the ground.  lol... oh well it definetly got my mind in a better place.  I worked really hard at staying busy this weekend, the wife and I got our christmas tree and did some decorating around the house, I also worked on putting a heat lamp in the dog house, it's nice and cozy in there now.   

Anyway thats my update for now...  hope all of my MP family is doing well!!!eace:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 8, 2009)

:yay: on the 12 days without. :woohoo: 

Hey lama just take it 1 day at a time. If you need to smoke, smoke a cigar that way you are not as likely to inhale or at least try not to inhale. There is nothing wrong with a drink or 2 just do not let the drink control you. 
Thoughts Prayers and good wish for you and your's this Holiday season

:48:eace:


----------



## x Big Dave x (Dec 8, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> May I ask why you quit off and on?


 
Take it you mean MJ? I dunno I just do it to have a bit of a 'brain clearout' from time to time.. it's a bit surreal coming out of a 4 month haze!

Oh 'n well done for making it 12 days.. Your pretty much home and dry, in the next few weeks you'll start to feel like you REALLY don't mind not smoking at all and thats when it's easy enough until your first real temptation comes up i.e party/sh*t news etc.. Still, we're rooting for ya mate keep it up.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey LordHigh, I can see now why you decided to stop smoking. Good job for taking the responsible approach to the drug testing instead of just quitting and flipping the bird at your employer. Do you feel any smarter and more capable since weed has been absent in your life recently?


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 9, 2009)

well mental... thanks for stopping in!  Lets see since mj has been cut out of my diet there are a few things that I have noticed differently.  Being any smarter is not one of them though.  lol

I seem to have a bit more energy and am a bit more motivated to do sertain tasks.  My cronic cough is starting to go away and my health overall is feeling a bit better.  So ya there are some upsides to quiting!


----------



## the chef (Dec 9, 2009)

Go LHL! pulling fer ya bud!


----------



## Tact (Dec 10, 2009)

Yo, just wanted to say.

I also had recently stopped smoking for a few reasons, primarily I just graduated and I am looking for a job so wanted to have no worries passing a UA (urine analysis test), was out of weed, and had not stopped for longer then a week in about 5 years. Its been 2 months now, my pee should be clean, and it was a pain in the *** in the beginning mainly due to sleep issues and irritability. Like others on here have said, I have now started drinking more then I ever did before, on average a beer a night, sometimes two. This is a massive influx of **** calories, talking 400+ per night that I did not intake before when smoking. I also had a cough which I think just comes with the territory when you inhale burning plant material into your lungs, and in general sleep a bit better. Having said all that, I can't wait till harvest, which is still two agonizing months away at least.

Weed > Beer


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 10, 2009)

couldn't agree more tact...

I own this shirt and believe every word on it.


----------



## lordhighlama (Dec 21, 2009)

well it's been a little while since I posted in this thread... though it was time for another quick update, and just seeing how everyone is doing. 

I was talking with my wife last night and she said that she felt quitting this time has been much easier for me, and I haven't been nearly as cranky.  

I had to agree with her,, even though there were several times that I was really craving it and did get angry over some really stupid stuff, I made it a mental point this time to calm myself quickly when I would get angry and think about it for a minute.  Realizing that I was angry over something very stupid I would calm down rather quickly that way.  This worked very well for me.

As for keeping my mind off of smoking and changing my routine around... one of the most frequent times I would smoke was when lounging around the house playing a video game.  This presented the toughest problem for me as this is what I would do alot of on the weekends.  

This sounds really funny but growing pot again is what I did to take my mind off of smoking.     If I didn't have a hobby to occupy my time the way growing does... or golf in the summer, I would not have been able to do it.

So as of today I haven't smoked in 25 days and am not craving it at all at this point.  Now that story will probably change once I harvest some dank again though.  lol

Anyway just though I'd check back in and update on my success, and see how everyone is doing!

Merry Christmas MP!!!


----------



## leastofthese (Dec 21, 2009)

lordhighlama said:
			
		

> well it's been a little while since I posted in this thread... though it was time for another quick update, and just seeing how everyone is doing.
> 
> I was talking with my wife last night and she said that she felt quitting this time has been much easier for me, and I haven't been nearly as cranky.
> 
> ...


 
had some experience with this myself a couple of times. working in the old field in the old days (i call the old days the 70s) was different at first it didnt matter what you did as long as you showed up to work with cloths on and sometimes that didnt matter! 
but that all changed on day when they called the rig about noon and said drop bu the motel room for a drug test!! holy sheep!!! talk about notice! well we usuall kept some distilled white vinegar on the rig in case we got into some caustic materials. needless to say we all took turns gagging that crap down and saying out prayers.
got to the motel and did our thing int he cup with this ****** watching and hit the road.  wel let me tell you the lord was on our side that day no one showed positive. but I can tell you if you work in a job that has alot of interaction with anything mechanical they will drug test you the first time there is anykind of an accident. 

the last job I have was in the safety and enviromental dept of this big old oil company that produced oil and grease. anytime there we a accident down to the doc I had to take the guilty party and get them tested. 

it is expensive for the company but there are several reasons they use drug tests. one is to cover their butts on accidents, and the other is to weed(pardon the pun) out people they dont like or want!  I had one guy tested acouple of time and myself I was tested 4 times in one 6 month period. of course I wasnt smoking then and had given it up when the kids started showing up. now I am old and have other reasons to grow. (not for the money either I wouldnt do that). 

there are alot of thing out there on the market that mast it or are suppose to my daughter flunked one after she spent $40 and drank God only know what to try and mask it. the distilled white vinegar what worked for me but keeping you job in these times is what matters. 

if your company is large they may have made a deal with a local lab to get a group rate everything is cheaper by the dozen isnt it?  anyway hope it works out I always said I would rather work next to a guy that was out smoking all night instead of a guy that had been drinking!  besides the smoker smelt better!!!


----------

